# Changing Amber Outdoor Bulbs



## daveo (Mar 23, 2008)

ok, I give. How does one one the exterior smaller lights / lens on a 2010 21rs. They are the amber lenses. seems like its gonna crack if i stick a screw driver flat head in there


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You have to gently pry the cover off. There should be 3 or 4 little catches and those have to be pushed in a little to release them.


----------

